# Trying to ruffle some feathers!!!!



## Ruger

Went out turkey hunting the last two mornings, didn't bring a turkey home, but I sure had a great time!
Yesterday it was raining when my alarm went off so I went back to bed and decided to check the weather at daylight. Daylight it was still raining, but starting to break up a little, soI tthought I'd give it a try. After about a 1 1/2 hour drive I got to one of my spots, stepped out of the truck and let out a hen yelp to locate one. Instantly a tom gobbled back. As I was gathering my gear he kept sounding off. I headed into the trees and started calling to him. He would gobble and head my way but could never get him to come across a logging road. I finally circled back around and got on his side of the road. I could still hear him gobbling an knew he was in a little field to the north of me. I decided to cut the distance between us and ended up bumping into him and away he took off. Ughhhh, that's what I get for getting impatient!
Headed to another spot down the road and yelped again and got an immediate gobble. Headed up the and got set up and started calling. Two toms came out of the timber about 150 yards away and started strutting and gobbling. I called and called and they would just strut and gobble, couldn't get em to come across the clearing. I knew that I couldn't get over to em without being seen so I slipped out of there and decided to hunt those another time.
Got a late start this morning, had things to take care of 1st thing in the morning. Got up to my area around 10 am and was gonna hunt the last 2 birds I got into yesterday. On the way I remembered a spot that I had got into birds before and stopped to give a yelp. Mr. Turkey answered and I headed out and got set up. I called and saw him come strutting out of the trees about 200 yards away and gobbling his head off. I called to him off and on and he strutted across a pond dam and around the edge of the clearing. Next thing I knew he was strutting 5 yards in front of me and I thought he was gonna come into my lap. I sat completely still, afraid to move. He finally strutted behind a log and I figured that was my chance. I drew my bow and I don't know if he had x-ray vision and saw me draw behind the log or if he heard some slight sound, but when he came out from the other side of the log he knew something was up. He ran for about 20 yards and stopped for a second and I let my arrow fly, darn!!!! just over him. He took off and I went to retrieve my arrow. Out of frustration I hen yelped and he gobbled and started coming back. I hurried back to my spot and continued calling. He came to the edge the brush about 60 yards away and strutted around and kept gobbling. Next thing I knew one started gobbling to my left and across the clearing. I could see glimpses of him as he was strutting. Suddenly they quieted down and I had no response from them. A couple of minutes later I saw them running across the clearing. Just taking a guess, but there was very fresh coyote tracks in the area and I wonder if it had heard all the commotion and went to see if it could get a meal out of the deal.
Got to go to work this week, anxious to give em another try next weekend.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nice write up,thanks for sharing

sounds like you had a great time,even with out connecting on the bird


----------



## youngdon

It's always good to hear a good yarn about hunting. It sounds like you have their number. Better luck next week !


----------



## dwtrees

Great hunting trip. Will be waiting for the next trips results.


----------



## hassell

Great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway

That must have got the ticker ticking. I kept scrolling down for the photo. Dang. Five yards! Looking forward to chapter 2.


----------



## Rick Howard

Sounds like great action! I'm jealous. We have to wait till may.


----------



## glenway

Same here, Dirty. My cheek bone's still sore anyway, but I'd take one more shot...


----------



## Ruger

Thanks guys! I'm not a very good turkey hunter, but I sure do have fun.


----------



## hassell

Ruger said:


> Thanks guys! I'm not a very good turkey hunter, but I sure do have fun.


 And that is what its about - having fun.


----------



## catcapper

:that:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Ditto


----------



## Rick Howard

I'm going to get an early crack this weekend. In taking my nephew for the youth hunt weekend.


----------



## Ruger

Good luck ItzDirty!!!


----------



## dwtrees

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Ruger

My brother was able to take his fiancée turkey hunting today. They went to the area where I was finding turkeys last weekend. He called this tom in to 30 yards for her and she bagged her first turkey!!!! She was one excited young lady!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the hunt, some nice antlers those turkeys grow.


----------



## youngdon

Nice bird, Congrats to her !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice...


----------



## Ruger

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt, some nice antlers those turkeys grow.


Lol, it was also the first elk antler shed she has found.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dang thats a nice bird

congrats to her

if i may give a bit of advice

"dont over call"

over calling can and will cause toms to freeze up,they may still call back but they will stay put where they are at

if they answer your call,they know exactly where it came from even if they cant see the decoy or your set up

if they do freeze up, and you cant see them try this

slowly and very quietly move about 30-50 yds further away from him and call lightly

this will make him think the "hen" he was talking to is leaving the area and may just make him come in

it has worked for me in the past

but like i said "dont over call" once they answer you and dont call real loud either

good luck


----------



## Ruger

Thanks Sneaky, great advice! I've heard that before. I have to admit that I probably over call. I like to hear em gobble and try to figure out where they're at when I can't see em. I think I've probably messed up a few hunts by over calling. I've always moved towards em when they freeze up. I'm definitely gonna have to try moving back. I move back on an elk when they hang up and a lot of the time it works. Why not turkeys.
Gonna go check out a gun show tomorrow and then help some people brand cows. Hopefully Sunday I can chase turkeys, supposed to be snowing but I would like to try it anyways.


----------



## jimmy shutt

great read Ruger, getting them with a sharp stick is no easy chore, congrats to your Sister-in-law 2 B that is a fantastic picture. Is that the Rio or "spelling" Mirriam??


----------



## Ruger

Merriam's are what we have here.


----------



## Ruger

Headed out to chase turkeys this morning. Had about 5" of fresh snow on the ground. Got up to the area I've been finding turkeys and it was still snowing and the wind was howling. Tried a couple of spots and I wasn't seeing any tracks in the new snow or hearing any birds. Went down the road and saw some tracks and I saw some turkeys in the trees. I backed out of there and tried to sneak around and set up on them but as I was setting up they came out of the trees and saw me and took off. The weather wasn't very pleasant and the birds didn't seem to be very active. I decided to head to country that was a little lower with not as much snow and spend a little time hunting and antler sheds and come back for turkeys a little later in the day. Went down and tromped around in the snow and mud for a while and was able to come across one elk antler. I headed back into turkey country and as I was driving up the road I saw a tom cross about 75 yards ahead. I pulled my truck over and I knew where I figured the turkey was headed and thought I could beat him there. I gathered my gear and headed up the hill. I got up to a little clearing got set up and set out the decoy. I gave a couple hen yelps and he gobbled right back. Try to follow SGB's advice I stayed quiet for about five minutes and then yelped again and he gobbled and was closer. I waited another three minutes and called quietly. He gobbled and came out of the trees in full strut . I stayed quiet from then on and he would strut for a few yards, close his feathers up and run for a few yards and then strut for a few. Before I knew it he was almost in my lap without a chance to draw my bow. It was like Déjà vu from last weekend. He was so close I was afraid to even blink. He was there looking for the hen and apparently he never saw the decoy. He started behind a small bush and I figured that would be my only chance. I started to draw and he took off. I yelped and he stopped and gobbled without giving me a good shot opportunity, and then was gone. I like being a mobile hunter, but I think next time I'll take my ground blind up to the hills with me.


----------



## Ruger

I was trying to share these pics with the post but it wasn't working. Trying em now.


----------



## hassell

You'll connect yet, looks like a nice spring turkey hunting day.


----------



## Ruger

Got er done today!!!! I received an Osage orange turkey call from Bigdrowdy1 a couple of days ago and I was really anxious to get out and try it. It just so happened that I was able to take today off from work. I headed up to the hills this morning and I couldn't locate any birds where I've been finding them. I decided to go down a two track road that I've found birds before. I checked several spots and did a little hiking and never could get a bird to sound off, although I was seeing sign in some spots. I drove down to the end of the road and sat on the rim of the river valley and enjoyed the view for a while. The wind was starting to whip pretty good and I was starting to give up on turkey hunting for the day. I decided that I had never looked over this section of the rim for elk antler sheds and though I might give it a try for a while. I hiked along the rim and came across this nice 6 pt elk shed. After about a 2 hour hike with no more antlers I headed back to the truck and was trying to think of another good area to look for antlers. I was driving up the road and I caught a glimpse of a turkey in the trees. I drove on past about a hundred yards and pulled over, grabbed my gear and headed into the trees. I set up and let out a couple of yelps with Rodney's call with no response. I waited a few minutes and tried again a little louder. I got an immediate gobble . After waiting and calling a few times and him gobbling back I could tell he was getting closer. Pretty soon he just started gobbling like crazy, gobble after gobble after gobble almost like a broken record. I wondered if with the way the wind was whipping if he was having a hard time pinpointing my location, so I called back to him. He gobbled and started coming again. Every time he would gobble like a broken record I would call to him. Pretty soon I could see him about 75 yards away strutting and coming my way. I saw the chance to draw my bow. I drew and one of the things I've learned about turkeys this year is they don't seem to get in a hurry unless they are running away. I was holding my bow waiting for him to get close enough to shoot. My arm started to shake and I knew I couldn't hold my bow much longer. At full draw I lowered my elbow down to rest on my leg to help relax my arm a little. I wanted to shoot 20 yards where my decoy was but when he was about 30 yards my arm was about to give out, so I settled my pins and let er fly. The bird flew up a couple of feet and hit the ground on a run. He ran about 30 yards, stopped and fell over! And then it dawned on me that I had just killed a turkey with my bow! It was a great season and some great hunts can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## hassell

Right on, a big congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

AWESOME,congrats on putting down such i nice looking bird

and with a bow no less

the wife and i will be out again tomorrow with the bow,hope to do as well as you did

ive noticed the szme thing here this year,the birds are in no hurry to come in

and decoys seem to be spooking them

the see the decoy and just keep their distance and stare,turn and trot off

once again congrats,and nice right up


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thats Great man with a bow none the less. Beautiful country you have to hunt Ruger. Nice looking bird one to be proud of.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Wayne ! That is a great story ! ! Awesome


----------



## catcapper

I knew you'd whack one with your bow all along.lol.

Nice bird Wayne--- you can be proud of that one.

awprint:


----------



## Jonbnks

Taking a turkey with a bow is pretty difficult to do. Congrats on getting your first with a bow. I still remember my first with a bow and I still remember the Tom I was lucky enough to take last fall.


----------



## dwtrees

Congrats on the nice looking bird. Going to be some mighty fine eating there.


----------



## Ruger

thanks guys!! I had a fun time.


----------



## Ruger

Did the turkey wings and tail mount like catcapper posted in a thread earlier.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looks good don't believe I have ever seen a tom with that many points! Come to thank of it with any points! Congrats nice mount!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nice job on the mount

man them are some serious spurs that bird had lol


----------



## catcapper

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------

